# Great Online Parts store



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.trademotion.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214072

Check him out, great prices...

I have 6000lbs springs on my 08 looking to go up to the plow package sping which I think is 7000lbs, does anyone know if its Spring code "C"

Thanks


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Ed's a good guy. I've dealt with him in the past.

As for the springs, code C is the 6000# and code A are the 7000#.

Just my .02¢


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Ed is the without a doubt the best there is, and there ain't a ford dealer that will give you a better deal.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

7000# front springs for an 08 should be ford part # 5C34-5310-AMD.


----------



## F-250 SD (Jan 30, 2005)

How much harder is the ride with the 7000# springs any idea? Just curious...


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I know I didn't notice much of a difference when I went from 5200# springs to 6000# springs if thats any help, I would imagine your ride would be a bit stiffer though.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

JCark;1192047 said:


> 7000# front springs for an 08 should be ford part # 5C34-5310-AMD.


5C3Z-5310-AA is the 7000# coil spring part number


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;1193528 said:


> 5C3Z-5310-AA is the 7000# coil spring part number


Um, not according to ford for a 2008 superduty...

http://www.fordparts.com/Commerce/P...ue&year=2008&make=Ford&model=F-350 Super Duty


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys, i want to let you know, if anyone has anything on order with Ed, he just had a stroke and is in the hospital in intensive care.
so if you don't get a response from your emails, that is why


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

JCark;1193617 said:


> Um, not according to ford for a 2008 superduty...
> 
> http://www.fordparts.com/Commerce/P...ue&year=2008&make=Ford&model=F-350 Super Duty


Either number works on your website, but your number doesn't work on Ed's for instance. Additionally, all the 7000# coils I've bought were listed 5C3Z-5310-AA and other members have listed this number in previous posts too.

Just my .02¢


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;1194731 said:


> Either number works on your website, but your number doesn't work on Ed's for instance. Additionally, all the 7000# coils I've bought were listed 5C3Z-5310-AA and other members have listed this number in previous posts too.
> 
> Just my .02¢


Fair enough, just wanted to make sure he had the right #. Strange I've browsed a few online OE ford stores and they all show 5C34-5310-AMD. The site I posted the link from is right off of ford.com too.


----------

